# Unbelievably smitten...



## Aimsnell (Aug 4, 2013)

Long time cruiser 1st post. We picked up our girl just over a week ago and she is simply amazing. So in tuned to us and us to her. I know this post sounds so familiar...but I feel like I spent OT combing this forum and knowing that I would sound so familiar cannot keep me from posting. This little girl is NOT "just a dog" and we're not the only ones who see it. Thank you to this info source....I rely on you daily.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome aboard Aimsnell, you've got a beauty there


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That is a Red Proud Dandy Pants 

Great looking Pup


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That is one cute puppy.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Good looking pup!! Wait until you start finding out all of her weird little Vizsla quirks that make them such"one of a kind" dogs! It only gets better and better!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... She's beautiful!! ;D ;D ;D Did you mention her name? 

Welcome to the forums, Aimsnell.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful creatures.

I would like to be reborn as a vizsla


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Aimsnell  Darcy sends you all her very best ginger wishes...enjoy ;D


----------

